
Ask HN: Elevator pitch, fact or fiction – how long does a startup need to pitch? - andrewstuart
How long should a startup need to effectively deliver a pitch about what it does?
======
japhyr
I have never built a company, but I've worked on a fair number of technical
projects of varying sizes. The concept of an elevator pitch has helped me
often in scoping projects, in communicating about projects, and in making sure
I have a clear understanding of the project I'm working on.

The point of an elevator pitch is to be able to describe your project clearly
in just a few sentences. I've never considered the point to be, for example,
getting funding in 90 seconds. Rather, it's a litmus test: if you can't
describe your project succinctly in 90 seconds, you've probably got some
issues. Those issues could be

\- lack of clarity around what your project actually does \- overemphasis on
buzzwords \- having a project that doesn't do as much as you think it does \-
inability to see your project from someone else's perspective

An elevator pitch should give your audience a clear understanding of what
you're trying to build. It should give people listening or reading the chance
to ask followup questions such as "How do you plant to build that?" or "How
far have you gotten so far?"

Writing out a good elevator pitch is also a nice thing to have when building a
landing page, or the home page for a project.

------
moshiasri
As long as you don't get funded and then forever to sell your product or
service. Pitch is an essential part of being an entrepreneur. it's like
breathing it never ends. cause if it does well you know what happens.

